# Adjusting Flow Bindings



## Spacecowboy

I just received my new Flow Fuse bindings and am working on getting them set up as close as possible so I don't have to tweak too much on the slopes. 

I have a bit more heel side overhang than toe side, both on the binding and on the board. I feel like I should have my boot centered over the binding first and then mess with the disks to get centered over the board. 

It is a size 9 boot Ina large binding. I have 1 and 7/8 overhang on the rear over the binding, and 5/8 over the front. I have about 1 and 1/4 over the heel edge of the board and 1/2 over the toe edge. 

It seems the only way to get the boot centered on the binding would be to adjust the heel cup forward, which I don't like because even with a relatively low volume boot my front ladders barely go under the ladder covers. 

Any good suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## ETM

You said it. The only way is to move the highback forward and Im not sure you can with those bindings. 
Centre it with the discs and ride


----------



## Kevin137

I centred mine using the discs and then adjusted the binding with the boot in and on my foot... You will find your comfort zone very quickly if you do it right...

Will try and grab a pic later as my board is in the car so can't do right now...


----------



## Argo

I do the same as kevin. 

Also, loosen the strap, set the boot in so the high back comes up without striking the heel of the boot, tighten the strap until snug, not cranked down.


----------



## t21

I centered my boot with the disc by turning the disc with the slot going up/down. had my screws set on the lowest part of the slot. though my boot is 10 1/2 i do have the large size binding. Hope this helps.


----------



## surfinsnow

Argo said:


> I do the same as kevin.
> 
> Also, loosen the strap, set the boot in so the high back comes up without striking the heel of the boot, tighten the strap until snug, not cranked down.


^^THIS

These aren't like "normal" bindings. Resist the urge to tighten them up. They work differently, they don't need to be tight like you used to do with your old bindings. It will take a few runs and adjustments to figure it out. There is no way for anyone to tell you the "correct" setting, you have to ride them to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Mystery2many

Whatever you do, make sure you don't fly out of the bindings! I hear they just release from time to time. 
:laughat:


----------



## Spacecowboy

Thanks for the suggestions. I ended up moving the heel cup forward and got the boots centered over the bindings. The ladder straps are good as far as length, I just need to fine tune to get rid of a little heel lift. 

Just a little tweaking of the disks now to get centered over the board and hopefully I've eliminated a lot of tinkering on the snow next weekend.


----------



## surfinsnow

Mystery2many said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you don't fly out of the bindings! I hear they just release from time to time.
> :laughat:


And also, don't be a douche bag! 

It happened, and I've pretty much figured out how and why. But you can still be and asshole all you want.:finger1:


----------



## firstx1017

OMG - I totally laughed out loud when I read this as I remember that post about the guy "falling" out of his bindings - it was like 30+ pages I think! lol
:laughat2:


Mystery2many said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you don't fly out of the bindings! I hear they just release from time to time.
> :laughat:


----------



## surfinsnow

firstx1017 said:


> OMG - I totally laughed out loud when I read this as I remember that post about the guy "falling" out of his bindings - it was like 30+ pages I think! lol
> :laughat2:


I never once said I "fell out of my bindings." I wiped out, and both bindings released. Hardly the same as "falling out" of my bindings. What a bunch of ass wipes.


----------



## slyder

surfinsnow said:


> I never once said I "fell out of my bindings." I wiped out, and both bindings released. Hardly the same as "falling out" of my bindings. What a bunch of ass wipes.





surfinsnow said:


> Never experienced anything like this. Bombing down a diamond trail, BOTH bindings break loose. My board flies off into the trees. I catapult downhill and only save myself by grabbing a tree. Fortunately Ski Patrol was right behind me and helped dig me out. Life flashed before my eyes. Now I'm looking for a lawyer. Top of the line Flow bindings...never experience such a total meltdown like this. They BOTH opened up at high speed.


Ummm yes you did but not in same words. 

firstx1017 this opened the flood gates of humor for me as well. 

OP'er give it time to set them up correctly and you'll love them. There is enough support here to give/share good tips so they work well for you. 
I was hot lapping the park last night, off the lift, in my binding before those little gromers even knew what hit them. This "old gummer" hot lapping the park in Flows :finger1: love'em


----------



## surfinsnow

slyder said:


> Ummm yes you did but not in same words.


Wait...I said it, but not in those words? So I didn't say it, then. You made up the words for me. I wiped out and my bindings released. How is that "falling out of my bindings?" No need to re-hash this. You weren't there, but you obviously know how my bindings came off...somehow I made it all the way up the lift and halfway down the mountain without ever thinking to pull up BOTH the high-backs on my Flows. That was your explanation, I believe. That sounds more stupid than you're trying to make my OP sound. The fact is, I took a fall and both bindings released. Period. I'm not sure why you find it so funny.


----------



## Kevin137

Spacecowboy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I ended up moving the heel cup forward and got the boots centered over the bindings. The ladder straps are good as far as length, I just need to fine tune to get rid of a little heel lift.
> 
> Just a little tweaking of the disks now to get centered over the board and hopefully I've eliminated a lot of tinkering on the snow next weekend.


Heal lift is in the boots, nothing to do with the bindings, a well fitted pair of boots will make such a difference...!

The reality is people don't understand that the liner is what keeps your heel in, and your boot keeps the liner in place, you don't actually need to do the boots up that tight...


----------



## Spacecowboy

Boots fit perfect. When the sole lifts above the base of the binding, I call that heel lift. In any case, I fixed it.


----------



## Kevin137

Spacecowboy said:


> Boots fit perfect. When the sole lifts above the base of the binding, I call that heel lift. In any case, I fixed it.


Argh, got ya, the boot was lifting in the binding... I understand now... That is not heel lift though... Hehe

So when are you gonna get to try them on the slopes...???


----------



## Spacecowboy

Thursday Friday, then Friday Saturday Sunday. Then hung up for the season.


----------



## t21

OP, cover up your highback with your pant leg on your lead foot if possible. The same with the back but not necessary. I did have a flow five three season ago and when i crashed on the mogul field sliding on my back head first, my back foot released but my front foot was halfway out but then i was done sliding down. though my board would have stayed cuz i have a leash attached to it. The Fuse is built much better, but it could happen regardless. Have fun with your new bindings, I love mine:jumping1:.


----------



## slyder

t21 said:


> OP, cover up your highback with your pant leg on your lead foot if possible. The same with the back but not necessary. I did have a flow five three season ago and when i crashed on the mogul field sliding on my back head first, my back foot released but my front foot was halfway out but then i was done sliding down. though my board would have stayed cuz i have a leash attached to it. The Fuse is built much better, but it could happen regardless. Have fun with your new bindings, I love mine:jumping1:.


In all my years riding Flows I never thought of this but totally see how it could happen. Never has, and looking back at my riding my pants are usually covering the levers. So by simple dumb luck I was doing this. 
Learn something every day as they say


----------



## Kevin137

I always cover up as well, the trouser inside the binding annoys me as it means there can be a pressure pint from bunched material between binding back and boot...

Although i have had a strap come loose (not undone) on one foot on my NX2's but again that was heavy wet snow, and probably my fault as i hadn't checked the ratchet was locked down...! I know i sometimes have them come up, you know in and out of the roof box, etc, they can do this...


----------



## Spacecowboy

I had a chance to ride last Thursday and Friday with the new Flow Fuses. I will say that i did enjoy the convenience and speed of never having to sit down to strap in. Especially since it was nearly 60 degrees on Friday and sloppy by early afternoon.

Every review is correct that it takes a while to get these things dialed in to where you want them. The front foot is the easy part, as once it's in, it's in. I didnt mind if I had to mess with the straps a little, as it was only going to be one or two times a day. The rear foot is another story.

I spent a lot of time at home making adjustments so i wouldn't have to mess with them as much while riding. I finally got all overhang centered over the binding, and then centered over the board. My biggest concern is still with the heel of the boot lifting off of the footbed when pressing into a toeside turn. I have googled this issue and cannot find any posts where anyone else is having this issue, so I am starting to think that maybe it is a non issue.

I have the straps set so that i can get my foot into the binding, and when I lock in, the NASTY secures my boot pretty well. But if I stand strapped in on the carpet, and simulate a toe side turn, leaning forward, the soles of the boots come off of the footbed so that I can fit my fingers underneath the heel portion of the boot. When this is happening, the boot is flexing within the binding, as i have pretty soft boots. There isnt really any room between the top of the boot and the fusion strap, so it's all pretty much from the ankle back. I can even krank down on the straps to where it is uncomfortable, and it still lifts. Is this something that is unavoidable? Does it happen in regular bindings too, since there is an open area around the heel? i don't think it happened in the K2 Cinch CTS when I strapped into those, but then again i wasnt looking as closely.

If anyone has theirs handy, please strap in and let me know if yours do this too.

thanks!


----------



## larrytbull

Spacecowboy said:


> I had a chance to ride last Thursday and Friday with the new Flow Fuses. I will say that i did enjoy the convenience and speed of never having to sit down to strap in. Especially since it was nearly 60 degrees on Friday and sloppy by early afternoon.
> 
> Every review is correct that it takes a while to get these things dialed in to where you want them. The front foot is the easy part, as once it's in, it's in. I didnt mind if I had to mess with the straps a little, as it was only going to be one or two times a day. The rear foot is another story.
> 
> I spent a lot of time at home making adjustments so i wouldn't have to mess with them as much while riding. I finally got all overhang centered over the binding, and then centered over the board. My biggest concern is still with the heel of the boot lifting off of the footbed when pressing into a toeside turn. I have googled this issue and cannot find any posts where anyone else is having this issue, so I am starting to think that maybe it is a non issue.
> 
> I have the straps set so that i can get my foot into the binding, and when I lock in, the NASTY secures my boot pretty well. But if I stand strapped in on the carpet, and simulate a toe side turn, leaning forward, the soles of the boots come off of the footbed so that I can fit my fingers underneath the heel portion of the boot. When this is happening, the boot is flexing within the binding, as i have pretty soft boots. There isnt really any room between the top of the boot and the fusion strap, so it's all pretty much from the ankle back. I can even krank down on the straps to where it is uncomfortable, and it still lifts. Is this something that is unavoidable? Does it happen in regular bindings too, since there is an open area around the heel? i don't think it happened in the K2 Cinch CTS when I strapped into those, but then again i wasnt looking as closely.
> 
> If anyone has theirs handy, please strap in and let me know if yours do this too.
> 
> thanks!


Did you adjust forward lean?
This will adjust to angle of boot which will make your boot snugger


----------



## Spacecowboy

I did do that. I am thinking that it may have to do with my boots. When I lean forward, the back of the boot comes away from the highback. the sole then comes up from the footbed. Since i know it is happening it is in my head. 

I did fine with riding last week, but again, it's in my head!


----------



## jjb7733

I just tried this on my flow nx2 rs with burton rulers and my boot heel lifts off of the footbed enough to stick my finger in there too. I never noticed before and it doesn't bother me. My flows opened up on me a couple of times when I crashed before I had them setup properly, but with a little help I was able to get them setup and it hasn't happened since. Mainly I didn't have the forward lean setup far enough forward so without the proper tension they were flopping open if I hit the ground just right.


----------



## Spacecowboy

jjb7733 said:


> I just tried this on my flow nx2 rs with burton rulers and my boot heel lifts off of the footbed enough to stick my finger in there too. I never noticed before and it doesn't bother me. My flows opened up on me a couple of times when I crashed before I had them setup properly, but with a little help I was able to get them setup and it hasn't happened since. Mainly I didn't have the forward lean setup far enough forward so without the proper tension they were flopping open if I hit the ground just right.


Thanks for the feedback. Perhaps it's a non-issue. (or we're both screwed!)


----------



## jjb7733

Just tried again on my Union Filtes and they are super snug couldn't lift the heel off no matter how hard I tried. Maybe this does bother me because I have a little inside-the-boot heel lift also.


----------



## Spacecowboy

About to chuck these things off of the highest lift. Every other run the LSR "locking" ratchet comes unlocked on the right toe strap, making it impossible to get back in at the top of the lift without readjusting. It closes a few notches, making it way too tight. 
About to go back to strap ins.


----------



## Argo

Chuck them off a lift towards my address.


----------



## slyder

Spacecowboy said:


> About to chuck these things off of the highest lift. Every other run the LSR "locking" ratchet comes unlocked on the right toe strap, making it impossible to get back in at the top of the lift without readjusting. It closes a few notches, making it way too tight.
> About to go back to strap ins.


We had a similar issue with the Flow Fives. My solution was to tape down the locking part of the ratchet. This will keep it from sliding down the ladder a click or two and tightening to the point it won't stay in place allowing you to get your boot in. 

Might be worth a try for you. Some if the models including my 2013 NX2 se's had this issue as well. I won't go into it but I was able to fix it with out much effort. 
My locking tab on my ratchet is way to loose allows the ratchet to move down the ladder tightening the strap not allowing me to step in. 






Give it a shot, I think it'll work for ya. Post some pics or vids as well this may help to get more info/feedback to help you get this resolved


----------



## Spacecowboy

I appreciate the suggestion. I did think of this while on the lift, but it pisses me off that a brand new $200+ item needs duct tape to work properly.


----------



## slyder

Agreed but once you make them work you will be happy.


----------



## t21

Hey cowboy, sorry about your frustration with your Fuse. I have one suggestion that could help not sure though... anyways your boot is size 9 right? probably the smallest size boot for the large size binding. I wear 10.5 boots so mine is good. There is one more hole where the highback is attached to base that (i think) you could re-attach the highback that could bring your highback forward. You could try that, and i hope that would help. Also check your cable on the baseplate and see if you could adjust that too, once (if possible) you have adjusted the highback. Goodluck and hope it works for you.


----------



## Spacecowboy

T21
Thanks, I got the high back adjusted well, and the binding is now great when it works. This LSR coming unlocked and tightening on its own is making this more work than my old straps.


----------



## Spacecowboy

Wow!!!
I sent an email to Flow Customer Service last night when I returned home from my weekend of riding. I expressed my frustration with the ratchet coming continuously unlocked and how it really made for a frustrating weekend. I really hoped for a good solution, as I really enjoyed the ease of the bindings on the occasion that the strap didn't move or when I corrected it on the lift. 

Their CS manager, Scott, got back to me today and was very understanding. He offered up a very generous solution and I am confident that Flow will do everything they can to make this right. Timing works out great since it is the end of my season, but the way they have handled this so far is very impressive. 

Kudos to Flow.


----------



## slyder

I've had great luck with Flow CS as well. 

Knowing your issue is the same as many others, please share what they are doing to resolve this so others can try to resolve any issue they may have. 

Cuz I'd like me ratchet issue resolved as well and since I have their # in my phone already I may need to make a call tomorrow if I don't hear back from you


----------



## t21

I concur on Flows CS department. they sent me a replacement for my stripped threads for my footbed on my NX2 within the week i e-mail them. Good people.


----------



## eelpout

jjb7733 said:


> I just tried this on my flow nx2 rs with burton rulers and my boot heel lifts off of the footbed enough to stick my finger in there too. I never noticed before and it doesn't bother me.


I never really noticed boot lift with Flow's either until I bought a pair of Salomon Defenders last season. Those things keep one's boot heel locked down solid on the pad and to the binding due to their Kevlar heel loop. Too bad the Defenders don't have the cushioned footbed the Flows do, they ride a bit rough, but I otherwise love 'em.

So because of that and some other factors I got rid of my 12/13 NX2-SE's just this week. They had the hybrid strap w/toe cap which I never really cared for anyway, always had to readjust that with _every_ run (kind of ran against what Flow's are about). 

These particular bindings were the first season with NASTY, they've improved upon and lightened the design over the past couple of years.


----------



## f00bar

I picked up some Fuse GTs about a month of ago they were totally killing me when I first set them up. I had to use the discs to center them which kind of bugged me because I wanted to use them to bring my stance in. They were just super uncomfortable from the minute I put them on and was beginning to question if I had made a big mistake buying them.

Then I started cruising their site and found a really good video that actually goes through all of the ways to adjust it and they are now beautiful. Was able to center them without using the discs and have a little narrower stance.

Moral of the story? The stupid cartoon pamphlet that they send out as instructions are pretty useless. Go through their videos for adjusting. While they haven't seen snow yet 

I've been hopping around the living quite a bit in them and they feel pretty darn good now and I've only been thrown out of them through the window 3 times so far.


----------

